# Escambia River Bass



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Went to escambia today. Ran over to simpson and caught a few on trickworms and pacacraws. Nothing with much size just average keepers with the biggest about 1 1/2 - 2 pounds. also a redfish on a crankbait


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Escambia is my favorite local river to fish for bass. Very productive.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice fish i went back in a pond behind my house and caught about the same size threw them back just fun to catch..


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

yeah i generally release all my bass. i also enjoy fishing escambia.

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

had about the same results yesterday on little simpson on a buzzbait and a kvd 1.5


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

i dont know why but most of the time on simpson its hard to catch solid fish. most of the time it is just barely keepers. every now and then u may catch one over 3 pounds


----------

